# Wire Ghost



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I finally finished my wire ghost. It will be a new addition to my Halloween display, but it also will be a permanent decoration in my garden! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job, it looks great.
Are you going to cover it with anything?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love how you did her hair! She's a beauty.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! I might have ivy grow on her.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She looks great and I too Love the hair


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love the hair Sharon! I'm with Roxy, what did you use?


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! Pumpkin5 I used 18 gage wire for the hair. I also worked from the bottom up.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
I love her!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I like the hair too! That is an outstanding job. I know you probably have her pinned to the ground, but is the wire stiff enough that she won't bend over time? I like that you're going to have her in your garden after the big day.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If it will be out year round, you may want to give it a couple coats of paint or plasticoat to slow down the rusting. Excellent job on that.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, fantastic!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is excellent. Please post a night picture when you get one.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing work ... saw it posted on FB.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A beautiful addition to your yard


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love it. Ive always wanted to do Disney style freestanding topiary.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yes I put a spray paint to protect from rusting and it is secured to the ground! I'm hoping it will be strong enough for a major snow storm, but we will see!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OH My.....!
she is gorgeous ....


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

She is fabulous!!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

NICE, I want some!!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Very impressive. I've tried to work with the chicken wire, it isn't easy to form.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I love this. I'm planning on making a couple of chickenwire ghosts this year for the first time. I'm using it for various projects right now and am finding it a bit more annoying to work with than I initially thought. 

Did you use a bust of some kind or a dress form to get the right shape? Can you give me any tips?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes I used a mannequin to form the upper body. Chicken wire was very hard to work with and I can't see me starting another project anytime soon! Good Luck with your project!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Woe, this awesome. Great job on the hair.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

She is just lovely! I also liked how you did the hair.


----------

